# Ibo worlds



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Dave mcquacker and Blake kitching are in the shoot offs today. Goodluck to both shooters


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Good luck boys.Shoot em up.


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

DODGE-3D said:


> Good luck boys.Shoot em up.


x2 Guys


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Good Luck!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Which channel is this on?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like Blake was 3rd and Dave 4th.Right on, nice shooting.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yup....by an X!

Way to go Blake!


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Good Shooting Guys!!!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great shooting guys. Shoot nothing but X's


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

good job guys well done


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

well done


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Way to go for two Vortex boys!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

way to shoot guys


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Congratulations. Great shooting.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice guys.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

good jobs guys


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Good job boys. Blake I see that the little bit of liquid cleared things up to allow you to shoot well LOL. We all had a great time down there even though I shot poorly.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks, it was a wild week down there. Very cool to shoot in the final with a fellow canuck in the final. Congratulating Eric grippa who won our class after 16 years trying! Shows you how hard it is to win. Thanks to Randy and Bobby for your support this week it helped me tonnes you guys were great. I also made some good new friends down south I had a great group to shoot with.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations on the fine finish by Blake and Dave. The quality of shooters in this class is incredible and to have two Canadians in the hunt shows how well Blake and Dave shot.

The week was another great learning experience (yes, you can teach an old dog new tricks). Hope to make it back next year, 7 springs is a wonderful venue.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well done boys must be the pand p karma lol lol lol kudos well bobby what did you learn lol


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job blake!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats guys..way to go.

Serge


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> well done boys must be the pand p karma lol lol lol kudos well bobby what did you learn lol


 I learned to go down some very slippery slopes vewwy, vewwy, carefully.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks guys. We Canadians sure appreciate all the support we can get. I wish I was a bit more cheery about the Worlds this year but I fell like I got cheated out of shooter of the year and to be honest I am real steamed over the whole mess. :angry:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Dave,

Can you explain a little further? Some of us are not in the know as much as others....but would like to relate.

No pressure though.....(PM me if you don;t feel like sharing on the main board)

Doupe


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I am sorry if it sounds like sour grapes.

For shooter of the year you take your scores from the best 5 of all 7 IBO events. 3 Southern, 3 National and the Worlds. I shot only 1 Southern event so I had all the (5) events required for shooter of the year. All was good until the IBO decided target 17 on B range was either moved or not properly placed and totally Pulled that score from the total. That gave me only 39 arrows scored even though I had shot an 8 on that target.
When they calculated the final totals my competition was able to Drop his score from the Worlds because he had more southern events than I did and I had to stay with my 39 arrow score leaving me 5 points out. :angry: I did not ask for a single point I did not earn. I shot all the targets and in my opinion out shot the rest of the field. In my opinion the ibo should have given eveyone and 11 on the bad target, offered a make up target or counted the score shot ... at least for shooter of the year awards anyway. Just my opinion.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Interesting. 

Does not sound like sour grapes at all. I would be P/O as well.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Dave,

Regardless of how the IBO decided the out come of the SOY and that fact that a moved or misplaced target cost you the valuable points which you obviously earned throughout the year don't let it get you down. We all know how hard you guys work and the time and effort that you put into the sport for that in itself you should be quite proud of your accomplishments. If your goal this year was to win SOY for MBR, congrats on a well deserved win.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks guys,

I did want to say that it was nice for me to shoot with Blake in the finals. He actually joked about us both being there on the way up to teds shoot. Blake had a damn fine round and I felt proud that out of the few hundred guys that shoot MBR seriously in the States it is 2 Canadian guys, who are basically are just local shooters, that make the shoot off. 
And the irony is that yet again the two of us are vertually tied for score:tongue:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Maybe Ken Watkins should abide by his "A shot arrow is a shot arrow" rules. I think your complaint is legitimate seeing as you are an arrow short for score.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

That's some fine shooting guys, glad to hear you both did so well!

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sorry to say this is typical of ibo change the rules in mid stream.. seems they can`t make a honest management decision.. happened to a guy from austria in the trad class a couple of years ago ..think it cost him a bit to get there to shoot...and get bumped for a decision by a ibo judge in advance of the shoot to find out half way through shoot your out... not right they made the rules live by them..happens way to much.. should of been a make up target for ALL shooters to re shoot real simple and fast could of been done right at the practice range....


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

XTRMN8R said:


> I am sorry if it sounds like sour grapes.
> 
> For shooter of the year you take your scores from the best 5 of all 7 IBO events. 3 Southern, 3 National and the Worlds. I shot only 1 Southern event so I had all the (5) events required for shooter of the year. All was good until the IBO decided target 17 on B range was either moved or not properly placed and totally Pulled that score from the total. That gave me only 39 arrows scored even though I had shot an 8 on that target.
> When they calculated the final totals my competition was able to Drop his score from the Worlds because he had more southern events than I did and I had to stay with my 39 arrow score leaving me 5 points out. :angry: I did not ask for a single point I did not earn. I shot all the targets and in my opinion out shot the rest of the field. In my opinion the ibo should have given eveyone and 11 on the bad target, offered a make up target or counted the score shot ... at least for shooter of the year awards anyway. Just my opinion.



Why didn't you make that request right there? Absolutely it would have been fair to do so, and if they missed and cut your points I think you should have made a little "suggestion".


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

as a matter of fact I made a few suggestions.:wink:

...Actually I spoke to both the shoot director and the ibo president and I was told "i should have shot more events" and "this is no protest"

One thing I had going against me was that I was up on the range doing the shoot off at the time they posted shooter of the year scores so I did not have the knowladge or the time to do much about it.

With regards to the target being pulled from the round in the first place that choice was made by the ibo without input from the archers and the archers did not really find out about it until the next day.

In my opinion the choices were not thoroughly explored


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

sorry, I mis quoted 

I was told "there is no protest"

In other words I had no options available.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you. For my self i did not make the final in MCBH but i gane experience.


----------

